# Pitocin AFTER C-section?



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm curious. I mean I understand the logic medically why they want to use it but... doesn't pumping do the same [email protected] thing?

Alright, I'm having a section on Monday afternoon. I'll be 37 weeks and I've been having contractions like... constantly for a freaking month or more. (If you wanna know the whole story behind my pregnancy please look at my past threads) The nurse on the phone told me that AFTER they remove the baby and the placenta they will pump me with 2 LITERS of Pitocin to get my uterus to contract back down.

I'm kinda shocked. I mean, I know my body didn't go into natural labor and it might not *know* to go down on it's own at first... but can't I pump for my child ??? Breastfeeding is nipple stimulation and it causes uterine contrx correct?

And I'm going to be pumping for my child ANYWAY while he's in NICU (and if he doesn't make it I'll be pumping milk so my Toddler can get some) how would the pitocin in my system effect the milk? I'm assuming the pitocin will enter my milk. And that DOES NOT sit well with me on ANY level.

Can I refuse it? SHould I go in with a written statement saying NO pitocin? I have the surgery on Monday so any help would be appreciative.


----------



## mama2silas (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, sometimes they need to do it just so they can stitch you up. After 37 hours of labor, my ob used lots of pitocin and massage to get my uterus back in a state to close me up. It took a long time apparently (I don't really remember as I was soooo tired). I'm not sure if pumping later on would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ambrose* 
The nurse on the phone told me that AFTER they remove the baby and the placenta they will pump me with 2 LITERS of Pitocin to get my uterus to contract back down.


I can assure you that you will NOT get 2 LITERS of Pitocin after they take the baby. Period.

Pitocin is supplied in amps containing 10 units of Pit per 1 ml.

Dosing for third stage/post-delivery is as follows:

Quote:

B. Control of Postpartum Uterine Bleeding

1. Intravenous infusion (drip method).If the patient has an intravenous infusion running,10 to 40 units of oxytocin may be added to the bottle,depending on the amount of electrolyte or dextrose solution remaining (maximum 40 units to 1000 mL). Adjust the infusion rate to sustain uterine contraction and control uterine atony.

2. Intramuscular administration.(One mL) Ten (10) units of Pitocin can be given after the delivery of the placenta.

So, if they push it IV (which is usually the case with c-sections), you'll get up to 40 units, or 4 ml. That's less than a teaspoon. They can mix that in 1000 ml of IV fluids (which would be one liter). And I'm sure they can technically give you more than the 'standard' dose, so perhaps what the nurse meant was you could in theory get two liters of IV fluids that contain the appropriate mixture of pitocin. Does that make sense?

Now, as for refusing it altogther, you could certainly discuss your concerns with the physician doing your surgery. However, bleeding is of utmost concern with a c-section, and it's not something that's going to be controlled on the OR table by you pumping your breasts, or even by having the baby nurse. The uterus being cut open and stitched back up is a vastly different scenerio than the uterus contracting down after a vaginal delivery.

Women have much, much more pit in their systems from all the inductions going on these days, yet are able to go on to establish successful BF relationships, so the amount of pit given immediately after baby is delivered is a small price to pay IMO given how effective it is at controlling the immediate bleeding after section.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

i had IV pitocin after giving birth to try to control some bleeding that just wouldn't quit. i've never heard of it being an issue with breastfeeding. i think it must have a short lifetime in your body, or else you wouldn't have to be on a drip to induce labor. but i'm no medical professional.

also just wanted to send you and your little one best wishes


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you all very much! That makes me so relived!!!! Here I was looking at DH's 2 liter soda he got from the store and I was just







at the thought of that all being meds....









Thank you thank you thank you. I don't feel so worried about that now.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think the pit would be a problem for bf'ing. My 29 weeker didn't have any issues with my milk, and the NICU staff were cheering me on about giving it to him. Also, it might be a little while before you actually get milk into a bottle while pumping. I was able to get like 1 or 2 drops of colustrum into a bottle here and there around day 2 or 3. Colustrum is really hard to pump into a bottle! My milk came in around day 5 (likely because my body wasn't prepared to birth that early). I had a vaginal birth, but they gave me pit to get the placenta out afterwards (normal hospital policy, and I didn't know they were going to do it until they stuck it in my IV and said that's what it was - too late to argue with them at that point).

Good luck! I'm still praying for you and your baby boy.


----------

